# How is it called



## Paintghost (Aug 17, 2018)

So a few years back when i was in High school I used this special type of paint and now i want to purchase it but i have no idea how it's called. So its a type of green consistancy i think like if you stood on a piece of chalk and took the smallest crumbs, that but in the colour green and when you mix it with water it becomes watercolor-like paint.... Does anyone have any idea what type of paint this is?


----------



## yarnart (Jul 5, 2018)

I's for me hears like a crystalized colorpigment.












Like these.


----------



## steamyb (Jan 12, 2019)

Google tempura and I am sure you will be able to compare the results to what you remember.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------

